# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Slik klachten?

## rafaelo

hallo ik heb soms best veel klachten rond me keel hals klieren. kan dat door het roken komen? onder andere slik klachten heel licht klieren wat dikker dan normaal en heb het gevoel dat me adams appel dikker is denk dat het door het roken komt maar hoe denken julie daar over? bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat iedereen dat zo nu en dan wel eens heeft hoor en dan zéker rokers!

----------


## rafaelo

hmm maar heb het wel erg vaak de linker en rechter klier in me hals voelt wel vreemd soms

----------

